

Looking for a software engineer to start a business with me in China? - StevenLiu

I&#x27;m seeking for a coding partner to start a project in China. If anyone wants to explore the commercial chances of pets social network, fell free to leave your e-mail. :D
======
mahadazad
well check out my product qrunched.com. QR codes are much much popular in
China. It also has a pet QR code. I can be reached at mahadazad@gmail.com

